# Swimming with Kids -- Tries to retrieve them



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

We are pleased that our 7 month old Maddie finally decided to swim. I was beginning to think she would never be able to retrieve a duck.

My 7 year old daughter finally enticed her enough to get her in the pool. Now I have another problem. Maddie spends most of her swim time trying to retrieve the kids. When they jump in, she jumps almost on top of them and then shadows them around the pool. They mostly avoid her but have ended up with a bunch of scratches. She also tries to grab them with her mouth and has nipped a bit too hard occasionally. 

Any ideas on how to get her off the kids without discouraging her from swimming?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

glue duck feathers on the children - sorry - neVer got parent of the year award - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds like Maddie is loving pool time and wants to play!! 
Maybe Maddie can have some water toys that she can retrieve for the kids - shift her interest. V's love to be a part of things, ours won't miss a moment of action!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl loves to swim, but she seems to want to retrieve people as well. I finally got her okay with me in the shallow end by just being very calm and quiet. I first sat on the steps giving her a little treat and then progressed a bit further every few minutes as long as she stayed calm. Eventually, I went to the edge of the shallow end and then eventually submerged up to my neck. So far, that is the best we can do, but it is a huge improvement. If I try to actually swim towards the deep end she will come after me and either grab my wrist or the ties on my swimsuit! 

She loves to retrieve toys in the pool and just got the Kong Wubba Wet which is her current favorite. I also throw ice cubes from one end to the other for her to go after. I am threatening to get a remote controlled boat to tow a hot dog behind it and keep her swimming laps ;D.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I was really surprised to see the attempt to retrieve KIDS. I'm going to suggest finding a way to redirect that to a retrieval toy. 

My first response would be to arm the kids with a doggy water toy. As soon as Maddie comes over, stick one in front of her face/mouth, when she grabs it, everyone cheers and someone on the shore encourage her to bring it to them. 

If she still wants the kids (over the toy), put a harness on her and have someone in the water, grab her by the harness and redirect her to the toy, then cheers and direct her to a person outside of pool in shallow end to bring it to. You can even treat when she returns the toy to the designated person. 

you may want to practice before the kid jump in, so there is less distraction. Then add the kids in as a second factor later. 

We found ometimes Oso gets tired of his current water toys and wants something new. When my mom came over yesterday, she brought a boogie board with her and some water guns. Of course, she also brought herself. Oso could care less about the disco (which he usually retrieves). He swam around for quite a while, almost desperately splashing around. At first, we had no idea what he wanted and thought he forgot how to get out. We realized he was trying and completely failing to get the boogie board. I tossed him a water gun and he picked it up and retrieved to me ASAP, then turned ready for more.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Does Maddie want to play with the kids...or is she anxious? All that flailing around, the screaming that accompanies human swimming can signal the protective instinct.

If she's anxious, if this is an anxiety reaction (Which I suspect it is), then the solution lies not so much with Maddie, but with the humans: Have them wade in slowly and calmly from the shallow end and let Maddie experience them differently...i.e. not with anxiety. Maddie will probably be watching closely and have her hackles up a bit to signal her concern, just offer lots of encouragement and praise, and if the kids are getting rambunctious, maybe its a good time for Maddie to be doing something with the adults.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If it is a problem I would avoid letting the dog swim in close proximity with the kids until they are older. I would supervise everything. 
They are trying to save/retrieve... It's in their genes. It's a game. 

Keeping the dog properly oriented is the pack leader's job. They take orders quite well, IMO. I would redirect/reorient gently. I would turn the dog and have him swim in another direction.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby has never been swimming with my two lads, but came close on this day when boys nearly fell off the jetty lol


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas. I think she is both having fun and anxious about the kids. She is most concerned about my youngest, the 7 year old. Fortunately, everyone is excellent at swimming (Maddie included). The 7 year old dives down to avoid Maddie leaps into the pool on top of her. 

I got in with them today and while Maddie will swim after me, she will leave and go with the kids if they jump in. Shows where I rank. She'll leave the 10 year old to go with the 7 year old.

We tried some toys and she is more interested in chasing everyone at this point. So we spent a lot of time with the "off" command today. I think things will work out after the novelty wears off.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

R said:


> glue duck feathers on the children - sorry - neVer got parent of the year award - LOL !!!!!!!!


I thought this was quite funny and work for the hunting skills. I repeated it to my wife who was not amused.

Now that I know she can swim, I do need to work on some water retrieves. I've still not got her to jump in after a dummy -- just the kids. I guess I will have to take them duck hunting with me. :


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I liked FLgatorgirl's idea about getting a toy boat to tow a hot dog. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Saltwater said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> > glue duck feathers on the children - sorry - neVer got parent of the year award - LOL !!!!!!!!
> ...


how's the wife doing with the water retrieves, and did the feathers stay glued?


----------

